# Icloud ... local ???



## caracol33 (7 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis complètement pommée ... Pour résumer ...
J'ai besoin de faire de la place sur mon icloud pour faire une sauvegarde de mon iphone (je ne peux pas faire la sauvegarde sur l'ordi car je ne connais plus mon code de chiffrage et j'hésite à installer iOS11 vu les problèmes de lenteur...)
J'ai pu voir que la partie "document" me bouffait beaucoup de place sur icloud alors que j'en ai strictement pas besoin ....
J'ai voulu bidouiller (erreur...) sur le mac et j'ai décoché "document" dans gérer le stockage de icloud drive. Il m'a dit que je perdrais les données etc.... j'ai quand même décoché et tous mes dossiers sur le bureau ont disparu !!!!!!!!!! PANIQUEEEEE ! J'ai recoché ... et au fur et à mesure, les dossiers réapparaissent (avec un petit nuage devant) mais depuis hier je n'ai pas tout récupéré...

Question : je pensais que tous mes fichiers étaient stockés en local... Comment est ce possible ?

Comment enlever cette sauvegarde sur icloud ?

Merci




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir,
Tout est dans la note Apple
https://support.apple.com/fr-be/HT206985


----------



## bradepitre (1 Mars 2018)

Je me perds également malgré la lecture de la note citée. Voilà mon problème: sur mon iMac j'ai toutes mes photos (une vingtaine de Go). Je peux les mettre sur le cloud, en activant photos dans les préférences d'iCloud. Par contre je veux pouvoir les voir sur mon iPhone sans qu'elles y soient stockées, pour des problèmes de place. Ne suis pas certain de la procédure à suivre. Je ne sais notamment pas ce que fait iCloud Drive précisément.  Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jonathan16 (2 Mars 2018)

bradepitre a dit:


> Je me perds également malgré la lecture de la note citée. Voilà mon problème: sur mon iMac j'ai toutes mes photos (une vingtaine de Go). Je peux les mettre sur le cloud, en activant photos dans les préférences d'iCloud. Par contre je veux pouvoir les voir sur mon iPhone sans qu'elles y soient stockées, pour des problèmes de place. Ne suis pas certain de la procédure à suivre. Je ne sais notamment pas ce que fait iCloud Drive précisément.  Merci pour vos réponses.



Sur l’iPhone il n’y aura alors qu’une miniature (moins grosse en volume) et tu auras tout... mais si tu ouvres la photo elle se téléchargera pour une meilleure lecture... cependant l’iphone s’auto gère pour libérer l’espace occupée par les photos... ainsi quand je change d’iPhone j’ai toujours mes photos et de l’espace en plus... mais pas iCloud c’est certain... pour 20 Go il va falloir opter pour un abonnement..

Pour iCloud Drive.. c’est, pour imager, c’est clé usb... mais ne gère pas le système de photos comme expliqué avant... mais tu peux mettre tes photos


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir,

Nul besoin pour avoir ses photos répercutées sur les iDevices de cocher "photothèque iCloud" dans les prefs système.
Il suffit de cocher "flux de photos" https://support.apple.com/kb/PH13692?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
Le flux de photo n'entame pas les 5 Go alloués de l'espace iCloud.


----------



## Jonathan16 (4 Mars 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Nul besoin pour avoir ses photos répercutées sur les iDevices de cocher "photothèque iCloud" dans les prefs système.
> Il suffit de cocher "flux de photos" https://support.apple.com/kb/PH13692?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
> Le flux de photo n'entame pas les 5 Go alloués de l'espace iCloud.



Attention le flux photos ne permet de ne garder que 1000 photos les plus récentes sur les 30 derniers jours... 

https://support.apple.com/kb/PH13692?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Le flux photos ne gère pas les vidéos.
Le flux est une synchronisation entre ibidules via iCloud cadencée sur 30 jours et 1000 photos au maximum (ET ....donc les deux conditions). De plus, le flux ne concerne que les photos émanant d'un appareil "sous IOS", les photos prises par d'autres moyens qu'un iPhone, iPad existant dans Photos (iMac) ne seront pas reprises. 
iCloud Drive une sauvegarde .  La "clé USB " du #4. 
Équivalent à iCloud Drive, il y a la photothèque. Mais elle demande également un abonnement à 0,99 € par mois pour 50 Go Max.


----------

